# Goldfisch mit weißen Flecken gestorben



## Matzl (11. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!

Habe heute einen toten __ Goldfisch aus meinem Teich geholt und er hatte weiße Flecken auf der Haut bzw. Schuppen. Ansonsten konnte ich äußerlich nichts erkennen.

Was könnten das denn sein?

mfg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit weißen Flecken gestorben*

Hi Matzl,

lebte die __ Karausche (ist kein ungefärbter Goldfisch gewesen, da >32 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie) noch oder war sie schon tot als Du sie aus dem Teich geholt hast? Bei letzteren könnten die milchigen Flecken durch die Zersetzung der Schleimhaut entstanden sein - im warmen Wasser flockt die an einer Fischleiche schnell aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Matzl (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit weißen Flecken gestorben*

Ich hab ihn schon tot aus dem Teich geholt.

__ Karausche ist ja ganz was neues. Ich hab eigentlich nur Koi und Goldis im Teich und auch schon seit drei Jahren keine Pflanzen oder sonstiges in den Teich gegeben.

mfg


----------

